# Rear Cardboard Shield for Old Fridge



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

It might hurt the resale value 
Otherwise its a non issue. It was there for sound dampening, and to keep hands out.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Master of Cold said:


> It might hurt the resale value
> Otherwise its a non issue. It was there for sound dampening, and to keep hands out.


no it is not there for sound dampening or to keep hadns out. It is to direct the airflow over the compressor and the coil. 

Just cut yourself a new piece from a cardboard box and screw it on.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Oops!
I was on my mobile...didn't see the open condenser.
Don't forget a couple of holes for the air to get out of there...


----------



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

So I have a few pieces of pressboard left over from a desk, using those wont run the risk of any kind of fire? The old piece had some heavy insulation on it, and if you look at the first pic, there is a piece of copper tubing that would touch the board.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Push the copper tube out of the way. Don't kink it, and don't let it touch anything else. You don't want it to vibrate against anything. I don't see an issue with the board.


----------

